# .223 ammo for hogs



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am new to the AR guns.
If you were planning on hunting hogs.
What type/weight of ammo would you get for hogs?

I have a few that are in that 100# range. but I have a couple that probably push 300#.

Thanks


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

depends on what your gun shoots best. I use 62 grain Barnes triple shock(reloads)...groups under 1/2" at 100 yards, stays together and expands very nice! Have taken quite a few hogs with this round, including a couple of 200 pounders.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well shootin hogs is no matter what size or weight. Bullet really not that important either. Shoot em in the ear and its all over.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Anything with a Barnes TSX bullet


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

i really like the winchester supreme ...black lublox coated ballistic tip 55 gr


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

assuming your barrel is stamped "NATO 5.56", i would use these: (Mk 262 Mod 1)
http://www.surplusammo.com/5-56-77-grain-sierra-otm-black-hills-new-50-rounds/


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I used standard no-frill Remington 55 grains soft point bullets loaded to 3,200 ft/sec and have taken ten hogs at range up to 100 yards. All were head and neck shots and the biggest one was a 200 lbs boar at 60 yards. All dropped right there where they were standing. Only one shot made the exit, the rest blew up inside.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Anything right behind the ear works nicely. Have some Dogtown's loaded for Prairie Dog shooting I'm going to try the next time we get down there. I realize it's a light jacketed Varmint bullet but if you avoid the shoulder with them, bet they'll work fine.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I kill hogs just fine with the regular 55 grain FMJs. If you're wanting a little more expansion get you some soft points. As expensive as ammo is I can't make myself shoot hollow points at pigs.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bharvey said:


> I kill hogs just fine with the regular 55 grain FMJs. If you're wanting a little more expansion get you some soft points. As expensive as ammo is I can't make myself shoot hollow points at pigs.


again shooting hogs is no big deal. The above post is rite on. Its not a trohy whitetail so if you miss a little so what ?


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

You need decent shot placement, on those little piggies that you get less than perfect shot placement, they'll run off

To me.....it's no big deal, I shoot to eliminate, most of the pigs I shoot are boars that their balls have already dropped and are very stinky! Those I drag off and let the buzzards and worms eat.

I'll process the youngin's and the sows.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

CHunter said:


> You need decent shot placement, on those little piggies that you get less than perfect shot placement, they'll run off
> 
> To me.....it's no big deal, I shoot to eliminate, most of the pigs I shoot are boars that their balls have already dropped and are very stinky! Those I drag off and let the buzzards and worms eat.
> 
> I'll process the youngin's and the sows.


That's what I do with boars.

I shoot regular ol ultramax 55gr soft points. I've used 40gr ballistics, 52gr hollows, 62gr NATO 5.56's.. Soft points work best. Usually the first shot is a headshot on the biggest, the rest of the shots are leading them as they scurry across the pasture. LOTS of bad hits. The soft points kill more than the rest. I like the hollows and the ballistics on the little ones, but you never know what size they'll be.

I'm shooting an AR with nightvision


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Anything will work with the right placement. Those Barnes are brutal, though.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

They all probably all kill the same, but the last hunt I had a lot of luck with reloaded Barnes TSX. It expands just as advertised. Before that I've used softpoints. All work.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd say find the ammo that shoots the most accurate, out of your gun, that you can get without going overboard on price. You get a good accurate round (even if it's a regular 55 grain FMJ) and are able to hit them in the ear (or near the ear) every time, you'll have no problem dropping a pig.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

As above, shot placement kills, not bullet cost or design. Any hit in or adjacent to that ear, depending on angle--instant dead hog. Or a FMJ through the chest so he will run off to the neighbors to die and stink!


----------



## Xtreme03 (May 12, 2011)

Federal Fusion 62 grain best thing I've ever shot out of my AR both for accuracy and killing animals.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have not seen any 55 grains FMJ that would consistently hold 2" groups. They are made for military issue with iron sight shooting.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

mas360

Your correct but what is your point. Normally most hogs are shot closer than that I know there are excetions.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

mas360 said:


> I have not seen any 55 grains FMJ that would consistently hold 2" groups. They are made for military issue with iron sight shooting.


Ultramax 55 Fmj's will shoot 1" groups out of my M77. They open up a bit when it gets hot. They also shoot .5" groups at 50 out of my AR'


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I use the 62 grain Barnes Triple Shock from Black Hills Ammo!!! Exceptional stuff for every type of animal! This stuff rocks!! Great Defense round as well!!

I use Federal Lake City XM855 62gr 5.56/223 NATO Penetrator (Green Tip) for everything else!

I like that combo so that I don't have to make accuracy adjustments for different weight bullets!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Green and yellow box of Remingtons work great. 
Heck, nearly every deer and pig I've shot we're with these Remingtons too. Never lost a deer. Shoot, only one animals made it 10 yds...

If you hit them where it counts, they will drop. No need for expensive bullets. 


Cody C


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Just shoot anything and keep shooting till they stop moving


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Black Hills 60 gr. V-Max


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Anything you can find for hogs , who cares ? All about shot placement.Hate wasting good ammo on them.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> mas360
> 
> Your correct but what is your point. Normally most hogs are shot closer than that I know there are excetions.


It's just me, I prefer pin point head shot right in the ear to instantly kill them. I hunt for meat and I feel I owe them the least pain possible.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

mas360

I agree with you and as you say its shot placement. Cheap Ball ammo to the ear will do it everytime.But saying that expensive ammo will do the same.


----------



## samredarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

isn't it a bit more !! ? Can be re-considered ?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been shooting my hogs with my 22 lately.I have two big traps & caught 20 hogs last week. Right between the eyes. Its cheaper !!!


----------

